# 3077 Bezel Insert



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's a question for anyone who knows...

I am considdering replacing the bezel insert on my 3077.

I have seen very handsome rolex submariner bezel inserts for sale and the lume dot always looks more symetrical and finished.

Will a submariner replacement bezel fit my 3077?

Is it a bad idea? I don't _really_ need to replace it but it doesn't line up correctly & I just got to thinking about it.

Thanx

-meow


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The sub bezel insert won't fit the O&W. As for the question about the bezel lining up correctly, it sounds like it's just the insert that needs to be removed and repositioned


----------



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

PhilM said:


> The sub bezel insert won't fit the O&W. As for the question about the bezel lining up correctly, it sounds like it's just the insert that needs to be removed and repositioned


----------



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks,

that's probably just what I'll do.

-meow


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

The ID3077 comes with either the time-elaspsed divers bezel or a 12hr version. I'm not sure if both bezels are available for the black and orange watches. However, Roy might be able to source a replacement should you want or need one.


----------



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

In fact I've seen some on the RLT site. I'll more than likely get a couple sometime soon. Only problem is I don't know how to change the insert & I'd hate to F up my watch over such a trivial detail.

It can't be brain surgery I know.

-meow


----------

